

The only Instrument invented in the 20th Century now has an OFFICIAL App - drkristof
http://digitalbusiness.com/NewsEvents/Steelpan.aspx

======
donretag
The theremin was also invented in the 20th century, so the "only instrument"
claim is false.

------
drkristof
Do people really like playing musical instruments on their iPad or mobile
phone?

